
Coronavirus: Learning How to Dance - ManuAloha
https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-learning-how-to-dance-b8420170203e
======
ManuAloha
Here's some great perspective why Taiwan, South Korea, and Hong Kong managed
to dodge the first two waves, and why Singapore dropped the ball on the second
one.

"Singapore’s missteps include late travel bans, late limits on social
gatherings, late universal mask requirement, and overwhelmed manual contact
tracing system."

